
Stop Fearing Artificial Intelligence - robgibbons
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/08/stop-fearing-artificial-intelligence/
======
webappsecperson
I'm not afraid of artificial intelligence destroying mankind.

I'm afraid that future tech elites will use artificial intelligence to turn an
already hollowed-out middle class into a permanent undercaste, who's every
thought and action is observed, calculated, and put into a spreadsheet so that
their betters can best assess their professional utility - whether that's as a
potential employee or dog food.

Not the same thing.

